# CLI bluetooth manager

## danomac

Does anyone know of a CLI/curses based bluetooth manager? All the guides for bluetooth are really out of date, current ones say "use a bluetooth manager" but I don't want to compile a whole desktop for a minimal install running evilwm.

----------

## HeXiLeD

It's not CLI but it is very minimal.

```
*  net-wireless/blueman

      Latest version available: 1.21

      Latest version installed: 1.21

      Size of files: 1,060 kB

      Homepage:      http://blueman-project.org/

      Description:   GTK+ Bluetooth Manager, designed to be simple and intuitive for everyday bluetooth tasks.

      License:       GPL-3

```

```
 net-wireless/blueman-1.21  USE="-gnome hal -network -nls -pulseaudio" 
```

If you find a CLI/ncurses one let me know i also want something like that. (something like kistmet would rock  :Wink:  )

Other than that :

```
hciattach  hciconfig  hcidump    hcitool
```

----------

## enigma59

I used this guide

http://sidux.com/index.php?module=Wikula&tag=hwBluetooth

----------

## danomac

After messing around with it for a few days, I've given up on bluetooth. I had it somewhat working, then after a reboot it stopped working. So to heck with it! Using lirc instead.

----------

